# Had deer sausage made



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have not had any made in years, but, took some deer quarters to Country Slaughter house in Victoria. It ended up being 80 lbs boned meat, and I told them to go with 40% venison.

So I end up with 180 lbs of smoke sausage (not dried). Country Slaughter house was $4.69/lb.

Their bill was $845

I thought that was highway robbery. Looking at Jrs smokehouse, they say they charge $2.50/ lb for 60-40 sausage and that included the pork.

Sounds high to me. What are you guys paying?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

That's why we started making our own!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got 2 deer made in sausage (little smokies) and shrink wrapped. Cost $900 NO MORE. Hell I can buy alot of chickens and goats for $900 !!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

We started making our own 8 years ago due to the cost of processing. Grinder $500, stuffer $200, everyone has a vacuum sealer and we buy vacuum bags per/100 for $10, smoke house built out of scrap lumber and metal tin $free, There are 3 of us that make sausage at the same time so the seasonings and casing are cheaper buying in bulk. Paid for itself in the first season!!! Takes one day of work with great friends and our sausage tastes better that any we ever had processed. We also buy pork butts on sale throughout the year and freeze till sausage making time.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

*sorry for the derail*



rcxdm40 said:


> We started making our own 8 years ago due to the cost of processing. Grinder $500, stuffer $200, everyone has a vacuum sealer and we buy vacuum bags per/100 for $10, smoke house built out of scrap lumber and metal tin $free, There are 3 of us that make sausage at the same time so the seasonings and casing are cheaper buying in bulk. Paid for itself in the first season!!! Takes one day of work with great friends and our sausage tastes better that any we ever had processed. We also buy pork butts on sale throughout the year and freeze till sausage making time.


Where do you get your vacuum bags that cheap?


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Where do you get your vacuum bags that cheap?


Hope I don't get in trouble for company naming but heres the link, there $16 per 100 now, haven't bought any in 2 years sorry!
http://www.alliedkenco.com/bags-vacuum-channel-10x14-1-1.aspx


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Processing charge maybe 60.00

40% deer @80# is 60% pork @ 120# = 200 pounds to stuff and smoke

120# pork at 2.00 a pound = 240.00

You're at 300.00 right now

200# @ 2.79 a pound stuffing and smoking = 558.00

Grand total.....858.00 this is as close as I could get to give you an idea how they might charge. Without seeing the reciept. This is just a guess to get you close to maybe understanding how they charge.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

OUCH....I took mine to Bellville and the price tag was 518.95. it was 4 quaters, 3 deer necks and 3 rib cage worth of meat. I got 144 links of vacuum packed sausage which came out to about 3.49 a pound. My freezer is full and it is a large one. I have been making my own for 8 years now and have all the equipment. Just did not feel like doing it again. Not next year......


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

We ran a 90 pound batch of venison-pork sausage this past weekend. The pork shoulder we purchased at HEB was $1.94/lb and came to about $90 total. The kielbasa spice mixture was ordered online from Zack's in Deer Park - $20 with shipping. Curing salt - $5. The natural pork casing was purchased from a local butcher shop - $30. Saran wrap and freezer paper $12. We used pecan wood for smoking in our homemade smokehouse - $40 from the Firewood Man in Katy. Processing time between me and my wife, son and daughter-in-law was probably 30 hours...but we did not charge labor. Total bill for 90 pounds w/o labor: $197.

Add in labor at $15/hr and the bill would likely have been $650, and this at a no-profit basis. Maybe now we can all understand the high price of having our so-called "free" venison turned into tasty smoked sausage by a commercial processor.

BTW - we love the whole butchering and smoking process - great excuse for an all-day party! Great family time.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Farmers meat in boerne tx hit me at $752 for steaks on hams , back strap , the rest of the trimmings in to smoked links , ha ha glad they called , had it all ground up in to burger but still cost $178 , they make hay while the sun shines / do it your self or pay out the #%Â¥ as they have big overhead , in off season


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We make our own sausage and when we make jalapeno-cheese and vacuum seal the links, our cost runs about $4.00/lb and that's no labor! We make 400 lb. batches at a 40/60 deer pork mix, which translates to 30 10#pork butts and 170# of deer to be cut up, removing tendons, bones,etc. so figure 3 people working 10 hrs. over 2 days to get your sausage ready to grind, which is 8 50# batches of deer/pork. Then seasoning/stuffing/hanging in the smoke house is 5 people for 8 hours. Smoking takes my brother another 8 hours and we meet the next day to vacuum seal or wrap the links which is 4 people for 3 hours. People don't realize how much labor goes into making sausage links and no jerky, sticks, hamburger, etc.
In my opinion, if you are getting good sausage for $5.00/lb. you are getting a good deal!
Don't get me wrong, we love to make our sausage but it's to the point that if you don't help with the labor, the days of $2.00 sausage is over.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

That is a lot of sausage!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I just got back from Dorecks three deer staked out backstrap, tenders, all tenderized 25 lbs hamburger ect and 50lbs sausage $287


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

BigFish, go down the road to Smolik's in Cuero, I can't remember how much they charge, but probably 1/3 of that. The main thing is you can go to a packing house and buy the pork for 1.19 or whatever it is and they'll use what you bring them, most places will only make with the pork they sell you. We've used this place for years, excellent dried sausage. That bill you had was just flat out crazy.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Most don't even*



bowmansdad said:


> We make our own sausage and when we make jalapeno-cheese and vacuum seal the links, our cost runs about $4.00/lb and that's no labor! We make 400 lb. batches at a 40/60 deer pork mix, which translates to 30 10#pork butts and 170# of deer to be cut up, removing tendons, bones,etc. so figure 3 people working 10 hrs. over 2 days to get your sausage ready to grind, which is 8 50# batches of deer/pork. Then seasoning/stuffing/hanging in the smoke house is 5 people for 8 hours. Smoking takes my brother another 8 hours and we meet the next day to vacuum seal or wrap the links which is 4 people for 3 hours. People don't realize how much labor goes into making sausage links and no jerky, sticks, hamburger, etc.
> In my opinion, if you are getting good sausage for $5.00/lb. you are getting a good deal!
> Don't get me wrong, we love to make our sausage but it's to the point that if you don't help with the labor, the days of $2.00 sausage is over.


Most self serving meat packers don't do that much work to really make good sausage , heck you might not even get your own meat , most just weigh and grind and stuff it ! And give you crude back


----------



## poc4ever (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. We make our own sausage too and the bags you get at the stores are expensive.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> I just got back from Dorecks three deer staked out backstrap, tenders, all tenderized 25 lbs hamburger ect and 50lbs sausage $287


That is crazy *** inexpensive. Where's Dorecks?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You want to spend some money??? Start buying High Temp cheese to go in your sausage. That stuff can get expensive too.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Doreks rocks


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> That is crazy *** inexpensive. Where's Dorecks?


Santa fe TX


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Gator gar said:


> You want to spend some money??? Start buying High Temp cheese to go in your sausage. That stuff can get expensive too.


If I remember correctly, $35/ 5lbs. for hi temp cheese.
Try buying 12 lbs. of jalapenos for about $9.00, then deseed them and chop them up fine to get about 8 lbs. of finely chopped jalapenos to add and see how long that takes you! Also don't scratch around your eyes or wipe sweat off your nose among other things you could do!:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Two deer all jalapeno and cheese other than the tenderized backstraps. 330 at lads packing in needville.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

bowmansdad said:


> If I remember correctly, $35/ 5lbs. for hi temp cheese.
> Try buying 12 lbs. of jalapenos for about $9.00, then deseed them and chop them up fine to get about 8 lbs. of finely chopped jalapenos to add and see how long that takes you! Also don't scratch around your eyes or wipe sweat off your nose among other things you could do!:spineyes::spineyes:


I just run my jalapeÃ±os through the grinder, instant chopped jalapeÃ±os!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Deer Processing*

I dress and process all of my animals. I remove the backstrap, shoulders and hams. I give the ribs, neck, backbone and rump roast away. I de-bone the hams and shoulders. I made my own pan sausage and boudain. I have made my own smoked sausage but as others have said it is a tedious task that requires several people. I just took 75 pounds of de-boned Axis and whitetail meat to Bellville Meat Market. They made 4 different flavors of sausage using a 50/50 mix. My bill came out to $400. That's $400 for 150 pounds of sausage before smoking. That comes out to about $4.00 per pound. Since you can buy good sausage for about $4.00/lb. (Prasek's) the deer meat that you provide really doesn't have any affect on the price IMHO. I plan to try to make more smoked sausage myself in the future! My problem is finding the time.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

rcxdm40 said:


> I just run my jalapeÃ±os through the grinder, instant chopped jalapeÃ±os!!


I've slept since the last time we made sausage, we deseeded ours and cut them in half and added it to our mix and it turned out good. Excuse me, i have old age CRS!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

rcxdm40 said:


> I just run my jalapeÃ±os through the grinder, instant chopped jalapeÃ±os!!


I've slept since the last time we made sausage, we deseeded ours and cut them in half and added it to our mix and it turned out good. Excuse me, i have old age CRS!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

bowmansdad said:


> I've slept since the last time we made sausage, we deseeded ours and cut them in half and added it to our mix and it turned out good. Excuse me, i have old age CRS!:biggrin::biggrin:


yeah ya do x2


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Back when I was kid living on my folk's place we raised hogs and sausage was a way to use scraps besides just ground pork. We always made several varieties including breakfast pan sausage, Italian link and smoked kielbasa style links. We also cured our own hams and bacon. But that was almost 60 years ago when everybody still knew how, money was short and you had plenty time. Nowadays you'll look a long way to find a farm family who has knowledge and time to do all that stuff those old hillbilly farmers had learned from their folks and been doing all their lives. Like rendering lard for shortening and frying.

In this day and age folks have little knowledge of the old ways, money is easier to come by and time short. Unless you really enjoy processing as a sideline hobby to hunting and you're a weird old fart like me clinging tenaciously to days of yore, you're probably further ahead to take it to a reputable processor. -EJ


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I usually take all my deboned venison to Bellville Meat Mkt after the season to have sausage made. I also take all thr pork, so I just pay for the jalepenos, cheese and actually making it. Can't remember the exact price, but it is a lot less than my buddy's that have to pay them for pork too.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

For the 'do it yourself' guys, why not buy pork by the 60lb box, when we processed we used 'pork trimmings' (80/20). Here in Beaumont we bought >ALL< our supplies at Superior Meats off 4th street, you can get any type pork from 100% fat to pork butts all in 60lb boxes....WW


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the imput guys. Just what I suspected, Country Slaughter House is very high. I wont say they ripped me off because I got my Sausage, it is good, and I didn't ask enough questions about how they charged.

Next time I will try Jrs in Wharton, or Smoliks.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That price is crazy!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

We started making our own sausage about 3 years ago.

Save a ton of $$...and personally I think it is 10x better than what I have eaten from processors.

Made 50 lbs this weekend...and don't expect it to last long in the freezer, so we just put in ziplocks.

It's a rather easy process and fun to do while watching a ball game.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> For the 'do it yourself' guys, why not buy pork by the 60lb box, when we processed we used 'pork trimmings' (80/20). Here in Beaumont we bought >ALL< our supplies at Superior Meats off 4th street, you can get any type pork from 100% fat to pork butts all in 60lb boxes....WW


That's what we do for our pork also.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

havent used superior meats always used quick serv but saw they went out of buisness. i sure liked that place.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Most Foodtown grocery stores in Houston also sell the pork fat trimmings for .99 cents a pound. If there is none in the coolers, ask the butcher and he will save you some.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have to get in on this one. I have had sausage made at three of these places mentioned in this thread and here is what I want to say, I don't want to offend anyone but it's like a **** shoot with these guys. You win, you lose, in my case I lost. One place blew the smoke process. A professional sausage maker I refuse to name called it a green smoke or wet smoke. Threw about seventy links away. My brother in law used him and it was delicious, but mine smelled like wet cigarettes. Tasted worse. Another place, very popular, made me some at his old plant. Excellent product. Went to him last year at his new place out on 59 and don't know what happened but it was like eating saw dust. A friend of mine had over a hundred links with the same results. Mine was donated to the crew that unloads shrimp boats at the fish house I sold to. His went to a dumpster behind a grocery store. Number three took the cake, but the owner admitted fault and is a good guy. I bought a show pig and split it with a friend of mine. I had pork chops, bacon, and a little rack of ribs and the rest into pure pork smoked links. Delicious bacon, pork chops and ribs. The first two links of sausage I cooked had bone chips. Every bite. I cooked two more another night, same thing. My wife never ate one piece. I pulled nineteen links randomly out of the freezer and dissected them and all had bone fragments. Some like grains of pepper, some as big as a tick tack. I called him up and told him my problem and he didn't argue he said I will replace it. I took him all of the remainder back and he wanted me to keep it. I said not no but he** no. Oh, for the record my friend didn't have any sausage made, he had bacon, pork chops, and the rest pork steaks. If I had it to do again I would go back to this guy in Jackson County, his sausage was dang good. Mike Prasek made me sausage one time and it was great, he even fixed me a sandwich while I was there. Known him for years. Vincek's in East Bernard, five stars out of five. Hammered me at the cash register though. When you start putting cheese and peppers and all kinds of custom touches expect that. There is one thing after all these years I am certain of, my neighbors sausage his father in law made or uncle or whatever is always, and I mean always better than what I just got made at the big shiny slaughter house on the highway. Go figure.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I make my own also.
No big deal.
I use brisket fat tho.--we like the taste better.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

We make our own also, but instead of putting the deer into sausage we make hamburger meat out of it. Then we go to Superior's also [as stated earlier] and buy pork and make straight pork sausage or hopefully we kill enough hogs and athe only thing we have to buy is seasoning and casings. I didn't know that Quik Serve went out of business that sux. Thats where i got my casings and seasoning from. On a side note for all u guys that make your own smoked sausage do ya'll use cure in your meat or do you just let the good ole smoke do its job like it was meant to do?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm out of pocket this year, up in Kentucky. I killed a buck up here and since I'm not home I had to take it to a processor for the first time in 30 years. Took it to the Amish butcher, he lives way out in the country. I had him make some brats and some jalapeno/cheese summer sausagfe as well as all the steak and grind. Picked it up yesterday. The brats are tasteless. The summer sausage is the best I've ever had. He charged $4 lb for the sausage.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

don't forget that most of these places do not want to de-bone an animal. I have seen some charge up to $100 per animal which adds up quick.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Thanks for the imput guys. Just what I suspected, Country Slaughter House is very high. I wont say they ripped me off because I got my Sausage, it is good, and I didn't ask enough questions about how they charged.
> 
> Next time I will try Jrs in Wharton, or Smoliks.


His stuff is **** good, I would call and ask though, you never know they might have made a mistake, just ask them to break it down because you were a little surprised about the price....that does seem higher than normal..


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Bull Fish said:


> don't forget that most of these places do not want to de-bone an animal. I have seen some charge up to $100 per animal which adds up quick.


This is most definitely true...I make it a point to debone all my meat first.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Here are prices from the place in Graham I use*

Expensive, but should not be a total mystery if you read the menu.

http://www.clearforkcountry.com/processingmenu.html


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I used Country Slaughter House for several years , but quit them after Ronnie Otto turned it over to his son. Quality dropped terribly and prices soared. Even the vaccum packs were NOT sealed properly after charging extra for it. I talked to them a couple of times about it and got NO satisfaction from them at all.
I've been using Prasek's for over 10 years now and completely satisfied with them


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I use jurek's in Markham. I've used prasek's and jr's before, but they don't compare to Jureks. Last year i took two deer and one hog quartered up. I had steaks made, jalapeÃ±o and cheese sausage, hamburger and chili made. After he added pork to the sausage and beef to the hamburger and vacuumed pack everything, it was $395. Man did i have a bunch of meat! His sausage is the best and his jalapeÃ±o cheese summer sausage is the bomb.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

regulator said:


> His stuff is **** good, I would call and ask though, you never know they might have made a mistake, just ask them to break it down because you were a little surprised about the price....that does seem higher than normal..


I love my stuff from there the snack sticks cost but there worth it.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

going rate around here with jalapeno and cheese is $3 a lb


----------

